# Lurkers Only



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

1st rule: Don't post anything.
2nd rule: Don't post anything.
3rd rule: Don't post anything.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Literally don't post "anything"? Oh well.​


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

This is the song that doesn't end
It just goes on and on my friends
Some people started singing it not knowing what it was
And they'll continue singing it forever just because...


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

SOMEBODY REMEMBERS THE LYRICS TO _LAMB CHOPS PLAY ALONG, SING ALONG_!!!!! _*SQUEE*_

_*Sniffle*_ I really miss that show. (;_ Time to recover some of my childhood memories...

_*Returns to YouTube to watch "Shari Lewis Lamb Chop in the Land Of No Manners" series*_


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Dammit I should be doing my homework that's due Monday morning.....
but it'll probably be Monday morning homework


----------



## italix (Sep 26, 2015)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Anything.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

knife and pretty much everyone in this thread said:


> *snippety snip*


You realise the text boxes are slightly tinted grey, right? 

(EDIT: Double post. I repent, holy mods.)


----------



## Reiyn Isa (Dec 9, 2015)

Nyehehehehehhehehe
Mueheheheheheheehheheheehhehe


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

IcyU said:


> You realise the text boxes are slightly tinted grey, right?
> 
> (EDIT: Double post. I repent, holy mods.)


We all realize that. That's what makes this thread so much fun.

If I can read it without having to highlight it then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

knife said:


> We all realize that. That's what makes this thread so much fun.
> 
> If I can read it without having to highlight it then you're doing it wrong.


lmao Am I doing it right?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

"My name is @IcyU and I think I'm cool"

Also the mention is apparently still highlighted...I regret nothing


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> "My name is @IcyU and I think I'm cool"
> 
> Also the mention is apparently still highlighted...I regret nothing


u wot m8

figt me irl


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

IcyU said:


> u wot m8
> 
> figt me irl


*Fires torpedos*


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> *Fires torpedos*


Wait, are those heat-seeking or not? And whereabouts would you be firing them from?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

IcyU said:


> Wait, are those heat-seeking or not? And whereabouts would you be firing them from?


They are colon seeking and I'm right behind your butt!


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> They are colon seeking and I'm right behind your butt!


Well I'm fucked (butt-fucked? Can a torpedo fuck? Are they sentient?). At least I'll see you in hell...

Wait a second...

EDIT: Oh wait that's not white.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

IcyU said:


> Well I'm fucked (butt-fucked? Can a torpedo fuck? Are they sentient?). At least I'll see you in hell...
> 
> Wait a second...
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait that's not white.


Actually it was a cleanse and they will improve your digestive system. Technically, I just did you a favor.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Actually it was a cleanse and they will improve your digestive system. Technically, I just did you a favor.


A very painful favour...


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

IcyU said:


> A very painful favour...


Yes, but it was over the internet so thankfully the pain is just metaphorical. Nice spelling of the word favor. Clearly I am not where you are. Anyway, allow me to be the first person to thank one of your posts.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Yes, but it was over the internet so thankfully the pain is just metaphorical. Nice spelling of the word favor. Clearly I am not where you are. Anyway, allow me to be the first person to thank one of your posts.


Thank you so much. My life is now complete.

On a sidenote, I can't help but notice you're unable to make my quotes invisible...


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

IcyU said:


> Thank you so much. My life is now complete.
> 
> On a sidenote, I can't help but notice you're unable to make my quotes invisible...


I went back and changed them. I think honeydew is the best color for the quoted section. Wow this thread sure is riveting!


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I went back and changed them. I think honeydew is the best color for the quoted section. Wow this thread sure is riveting!


I think we derailed it. We are posting, after all.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

IcyU said:


> I think we derailed it. We are posting, after all.


Congratulations! You have now posted enough to share links. Anyway, this thread was clearly meant for derailing and ENTP threads specifically are always free game. This thread is in the NT section but I'm not sure how many of those boorish NTJs are going to participate. Good thing they can't read what I said as there's no possible way to know once I paint the text white.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Congratulations! You have now posted enough to share links. Anyway, this thread was clearly meant for derailing and ENTP threads specifically are always free game. This thread is in the NT section but I'm not sure how many of those boorish NTJs are going to participate. Good thing they can't read what I said as there's no possible way to know once I paint the text white.


Oh boy! Thanks! Let me abuse my new godlike powers!

Here is some hot porn:

* *





http://www.rockcellarmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/censored.jpg
https://www.patriotstore.co.uk/wp-c...NSORED-Rubber-Stamp-Stock-Vector-censored.jpg
https://stopabortioncensorship.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/censored-stamp.jpg




No refunds if you read the URLs.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Lol


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Congratulations! You have now posted enough to share links. Anyway, this thread was clearly meant for derailing and ENTP threads specifically are always free game. This thread is in the NT section but I'm not sure how many of those boorish NTJs are going to participate. Good thing they can't read what I said as there's no possible way to know once I paint the text white.


I once derailed a politics thread by flirting with the OP. Heheh.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

anything
INTJ's don't follow no steeeenking rules
rules are meant to be broken
fuck da roooles


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Lovely thread here. Let me bring some friends @Earthious


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I think honeydew is the best color for the quoted section.


Try using #F7F7F7 for the actual text and #F4F5F9 for the quote, although those seem to be a bit off as well


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

draculaoverlord said:


> Try using #F7F7F7 for the actual text and #F4F5F9 for the quote, although those seem to be a bit off as well


I don't like change!


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I don't like change!


And you call yourself an ENTP?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> @IcyU


Idefinitely CU



Lady Grinch said:


> Lovely thread here. Let me bring some friends @Earthious


hello lassie, how goes it?


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Earthious said:


> hello lassie, how goes it?


It's good. Just watching more cheesy movies.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Lady Grinch said:


> It's good. Just watching more cheesy movies.


I am baffled as this thread can be used by the lurkers as a source of promotion of leLurk. We will not join them, we will not join them we say. REstriction all around us. Restriction so restrictive. but we are free spirits. We will rise above such deeds. For we are, the majestic vampire leopards who roam thmajestic lands and the seven seas and every inch of this earth will be in our reign.


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

Earthious said:


> I am baffled as this thread can be used by the lurkers as a source of promotion of leLurk. We will not join them, we will not join them we say. REstriction all around us. Restriction so restrictive. but we are free spirits. We will rise above such deeds. For we are, the majestic vampire leopards who roam thmajestic lands and the seven seas and every inch of this earth will be in our reign.


Exactly! We will not be told what to do!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Lady Grinch said:


> Exactly! We will not be told what to do!


Correct, this is NT forum. *scientifies* *philosophizes* *invents*


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

draculaoverlord said:


> Try using #F7F7F7 for the actual text and #F4F5F9 for the quote, although those seem to be a bit off as well


My firefox addon that determines the color of an element on a webpage says that the background is #F9F9F9 for the text and #F6F7FA for the quote ^^

...
...



...


...

IF YOU WANT TO KNOOOOOW
HOW A PLAAANT GROOOWS
IT TAKES WATER, AIR AND SUNLIGHT
AND MAKES CELLULOSE
EVERY PLANT CAN DO THIS
FUNDAMENTAL PROCESS
AND WE CAN CALL THIS
PHOTOSYNTHESIS!

UNLIKE ME AND YOUUUU
PLANTS NEED C O TWOOO
AND THEY MAKE
OXYGEN 
THAT STOPS US TURNING BLUE

EVERY PLANT CAN DO THIS
FUNDAMENTAL PROCESS
AND WE CAN CALL THIS
PHOTOSYNTHESIS!

IT'S A MIRACLE
HOW ALL THE CHLOROPHYLL
CAPTURES SUNLIGHT IN THE LEAVES
OF THE PLANTS AND THE TREES
A PLANT OF ANY SIZE
CAN DO IT IF IT TRIES
BUT WE'RE NOT GREEN
SO WE CAN'T
PHOTOSYNTHESIZE!

EVERY PLANT CAN DO THIS
FUNDAMENTAL PROCESS
AND WE CAN CALL THIS
PHOTOSYNTHESIS!

EVERY PLANT CAN DO THIS
FUNDAMENTAL PROCESS
AND WE CAN CALL THIS
PHOOOOOOTOOOOOOOSYNTHEEEEESIS!
...photosynthesis!


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Tsubaki said:


> My firefox addon that determines the color of an element on a webpage says that the background is #F9F9F9 for the text and #F6F7FA for the quote ^^
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


Ah, my MS Paint lookalike for Mac couldn't quite get the job done properly. Should've known that it can be trusted. 

That's a beautiful song <3


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

draculaoverlord said:


> Ah, my MS Paint lookalike for Mac couldn't quite get the job done properly. Should've known that it can be trusted.
> 
> That's a beautiful song <3


If a poor Finnish lad was to win you over, what song could they play for you outside your window? After which, you'd capture him and consume their life force.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> If a poor Finnish lad was to win you over, what song could they play for you outside your window? After which, you'd capture him and consume their life force.


If a poor Finnish lad was to win me over, he should know that I'd only consider a song outside the window a bit disturbing and quite creepy and that I'm not a fan of unexpected sounds. Screaming kids and barking dogs are enough noise contamination to handle.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

draculaoverlord said:


> If a poor Finnish lad was to win me over, he should know that I'd only consider a song outside the window a bit disturbing and quite creepy and that I'm not a fan of unexpected sounds. Screaming kids and barking dogs are enough noise contamination to handle.


Truly you are the pinnacle of romance! A Finnish lad could win me over playing Whitesnake's "Is This Love?"


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

draculaoverlord said:


> Let it be known I am your Queen!


Hey remember when Miss wannabee queen was tring to take over ENTP world. I humored her for fun. I do want to let you know that you are my supreme Empress and true Queen of the ENTPs.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Hey remember when Miss wannabee queen was tring to take over ENTP world. I humored her for fun. I do want to let you know that you are my supreme Empress and true Queen of the ENTPs.


How could I ever forget? Thank you though <3 I must say that your loyalty makes you a great Royal Parrot


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

draculaoverlord said:


> How could I ever forget? Thank you though <3 I must say that your loyalty makes you a great Royal Parrot


As always, I am honored to be a part of your Queendom. I'll even warm up your sauna with all the hot air I supply. I'll have you know that I am aristocracy, myself. I am the Earl of Lower Spam and I have a Barony in ENTP World. It's not like you'd want common peasants in your court.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> As always, I am honored to be a part of your Queendom. I'll even warm up your sauna with all the hot air I supply. I'll have you know that I am aristocracy, myself. I am the Earl of Lower Spam and I have a Barony in ENTP World. It's not like you'd want common peasants in your court.


Bonus points for your evidently deep understanding of the culture I come from. I must say that your qualifications are no less than impressive, I'm happy to have you around as my Royal Bird. You'll be paid in crackers.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

draculaoverlord said:


> Bonus points for your evidently deep understanding of the culture I come from. I must say that your qualifications are no less than impressive, I'm happy to have you around as my Royal Bird. You'll be paid in crackers.


I'm no uncultured hack, that's for sure. I promise that all my inappropriate sexual innuendo will be high brow as well.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm no uncultured hack, that's for sure. I promise that all my inappropriate sexual innuendo will be high brow as well.


That must feel like quite a sacrifice for someone who likes to call himself an ENTP _and_ a Parrot


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

These posts make me feel as blind as a bat


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

i can actually read the above post though lol


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

draculaoverlord said:


> That must feel like quite a sacrifice for someone who likes to call himself an ENTP _and_ a Parrot


Well I am an ENTP and "parrot" is a creative avatar for an online persona. In real life, even the mighty Finns must look up to my 193 cm statuesque greatness. (I converted from inches just for you.)


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Well I am an ENTP and "parrot" is a creative avatar for an online persona. In real life, even the mighty Finns must look up to my 193 cm statuesque greatness. (I converted from inches just for you.)


Well, I sure as hell look up to you from the fair height of 5'2". I didn't have to convert to inches for you because I conveniently know my height in both units


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

draculaoverlord said:


> Well, I sure as hell look up to you from the fair height of 5'2". I didn't have to convert to inches for you because I conveniently know my height in both units


I did not know it off the top of my head but I'm just trying to impress you. To convince you to hold me in as high regard as you hold yourself is the most impossible, heroic journey I can imagine.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I did not know it off the top of my head but I'm just trying to impress you. To convince you to hold me in as high regard as you hold yourself is the most impossible, heroic journey I can imagine.


I'm impressed, 193cm is about the tallest you can claim to be while still being believable. And that sounds narcissistic of me, I think you got your Queens wrong :0


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

draculaoverlord said:


> I'm impressed, 193cm is about the tallest you can claim to be while still being believable. And that sounds narcissistic of me, I think you got your Queens wrong :0


It's only narcissistic if it isn't true


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> It's only narcissistic if it isn't true


Well, playing modest doesn't get you too far in the ENTP forum, does it? The semi-hierarchy there is quite interesting anyway


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

draculaoverlord said:


> Well, playing modest doesn't get you too far in the ENTP forum, does it? The semi-hierarchy there is quite interesting anyway


I clawed my way to the top and I'll remain there foreva. Also, you are a little more than a milliliter narcissistic. The difference between you and the false queen, my Empress, is your claim of power is justified.*

Edit: *As in you backed it up with wit and an adorable selfie wearing the cutest of scarfs


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I clawed my way to the top and I'll remain there foreva. Also, you are a little more than a milliliter narcissistic. The difference between you and the false queen, my Empress, is your claim of power is justified.*
> 
> Edit: *As in you backed it up with wit and an adorable selfie wearing the cutest of scarfs


Clawed your way to the top = psychoanalyzed everyone who got in your way? May the previous nuisance, our former "Queen" be an example of that

Ah yes, never trust an ENTP who posts adorable selfies. It's always a trap.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

draculaoverlord said:


> Clawed your way to the top = psychoanalyzed everyone who got in your way? May the previous nuisance, our former "Queen" be an example of that
> 
> Ah yes, never trust an ENTP who posts adorable selfies. It's always a trap.


I psychoanalyze everyone. There never was anyone in my way. The crown was mine, from the beginning, I just had to claim it.

Dawwww, your selfie really was the cutest daffodil of delight.


----------

